# Anyone using Alligator Wind Cutter rotors



## Drth Vadr (Jul 24, 2009)

Wondering if these will get the job done and have good heat dissipation.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

They have a tendency to eat through your pads and the pinner braking surface doesn't have the best grab either... 

I'd recommend you avoid but if you think they look cool enough to sacrifice braking then go for it


----------



## sambs827 (Dec 8, 2008)

I was running the Dirty Dog rotors on my bike for a while. Super beefy and keep straight, don't get too hot at all. They slow you down well and get you plenty of compliments in the lift line. Link here:

The Dirty Dog MTB Dragon Rotor

Selling the pair, 203mm front and rear. PM me if interested. I quit using them because I got a set of Saint wheels with centerlock rotors already on them.


----------



## mullen119 (Aug 30, 2009)

I just installed them on my wifes bike. They have plenty of grab, so I dont think that is an issue. Only been on for a few weeks though, So the long term durability (and pad life) are still in question.


----------



## Spykr (Feb 17, 2011)

I use them, but it's for an AM application rather than DH. I'm very happy with them myself. Inexpensive, VERY lightweight, disperse heat very well, much more "bite" than the avid roundragons I was using before, and they look awesome. For DH, you'd probably want a bit beefier rotor with more braking surface than the windcutters I'd imagine.


----------



## Drth Vadr (Jul 24, 2009)

Well, how about some feedback on Hayes rotors. I'm trying to find a cheaper option than Shimano XT+ or Avid G3 CS.


----------

